# Vits that should/n't be taking during stimming or 2ww



## spencerdolly (Jun 15, 2010)

Heya can anyone help asap, I am stimming atm, I have looked at a few sites and I am confused to what vits I should not be taking during stimming, I know EPO should be stopped but what about b6,b12 and Q10. Can anyone help??

Big   Dxxx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi spencerdolly,
my clinic told me the only things i should be taking are folic acid and vit b12.
so thats what i did, and i got a BFP,
hope your treatment goes well and that you get a BFP too xx


----------

